# Supported Chipsets



## Sunsyril (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello,

I like to upgrade my hardware to a more recent one 

But I can't find a list with the latest supported chipsets. 

So my question: 
Are the latest chipsets (eg. P55, X58, ) of Intel supported?

Or even better: 
What do you think about this choice:
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3 or ASUS P7P55D with i5-750

thanks in advace.

Sunsyril

PS.: First question here, so please don't kill me


----------



## jailed (Feb 23, 2010)

Please view this page:
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/hardware.html

However I think, also check forums for user experiences.


----------



## Sunsyril (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the answer.

I checked this page and the related others!
I checked the web! Using various searchengines and searchparamerts. 
Result: NOTHING - NO answers to my quetion!


----------



## deepdish (Feb 25, 2010)

I am currently using the Asus P6T6 WS Rev. (Intel X58 chipset) since FreeBSD 7.2 . No issues, although some components on the motherboard (mainly the Marvell SAS controller) do not have drivers for them at this time. Otherwise, its working without problems.

http://ca.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=WqMFKNkS6ZjDLx4S&templete=2


----------



## User23 (Feb 25, 2010)

Usually they should be working. But you can run into trouble, because some parts of the chipsets will not work yet. You maybe need to disable functions in the BIOS to get FreeBSD working.

---

http://www.google.com/bsd?q=p55

http://www.google.com/bsd?q=x58


----------



## Sunsyril (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks to User23 and deepdish!

This is the kind of answer I was expecting!


----------

